# 2018 beetle s radio upgrade



## Dafuzz (Oct 28, 2018)

Just got a 2018 beetle s trim with the 5'' MIB2 entry radio. Wanted to upgrade to something with more options like CarPlay and larger screen. Looked at the rcd330 but not sure it will work in my 2018.
Anyone have any suggestions or a how to for a upgrade?
Thanks


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

We just picked up a 2014 Beetle TDI, and were wanting to replace the RCD510 with the RCD330. I'm not sure how that will affect things, but I'm pretty sure it'll be plug and play. I'm unsure about how it would work in the 2018, but I can't imagine that it wouldn't work, considering they probably use the same harness across all years. Good luck!


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone completed this switch?


----------



## hr00st (Jan 16, 2017)

Can someone please confirm if such upgrade is possible? I really want to upgrade radio on my 2017 Beetle to support Car-Play. I was trying to google things around for past 2 days and can’t find definite answer or wright-up 
Appreciate any help!


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

I just retrofitted the RCD330 Plus CarPlay in my 2014 VW Beetle. I originally had the SUPER base model head unit with the led strip and only buttons, no touchscreen. 

Then I bought an RCD510 from a friend but still no CarPlay, hence the RCD330 Plus CarPlay upgrade. It was plug and play and works FLAWLESSLY! Make sure you get the version that comes with an FM radio dual head male to single head male FAKRA cable.

Can you provide photos of your center console so I can see the head unit you currently have now?


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Does anyone who originally replied to this thread before me still need help with this swap? I have done it so I can help, but nobody has responded yet.

I.e. BUMP (lol)


----------



## pb_foots (Mar 15, 2004)

BasicallyA911 said:


> Does anyone who originally replied to this thread before me still need help with this swap? I have done it so I can help, but nobody has responded yet.
> 
> I.e. BUMP (lol)


My wife has a 2015 with the Fender option, wants Apple carplay. Not sure of the model number of the existing HU. I don't want to screw with this if she's going to lose functionality, she uses the steering wheel controls all the time. 

When you made this swap, how much splicing, etc was involved? Thanks!


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

pb_foots said:


> My wife has a 2015 with the Fender option, wants Apple carplay. Not sure of the model number of the existing HU. I don't want to screw with this if she's going to lose functionality, she uses the steering wheel controls all the time.
> 
> When you made this swap, how much splicing, etc was involved? Thanks!


This swap should not cause any loss in functionality and requires zero splicing and wiring. It is legitimately plug-n-play because it is OEM from Chinese-market VW's.

All you have to do is remove the trim pieces surrounding the current head unit, unscrew the screws holding the old head unit in, pull it out, disconnect the harness and the FAKRA cable (MAKE SURE YOU PURCHASE ONE OFF EBAY THAT COMES WITH THE FREE "Gift" FAKRA CABLE OR FM RADIO WILL NOT FUNCTION!!!) and then plug the harness directly into the back of the new head unit (it is plug-n-play), then hook up the FAKRA adapter to the car's FM radio cable and into the back of the new head unit, screw everything back in, put the trim back on and you are good to go!

Below are a few links. One is a YouTube video of the installation (this video is installation in an MK6 Golf but the basics are the same and removing the panels in your Beetle is quite self explanatory to get to the radio, and the other is a link to one for sale with all the necessary components.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0NqfNYi2n4
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CarPlay-6-...=item2148b83762:g:km0AAOSwWW5b2VBg:rk:14:pf:0

I hope this helps. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Do any of these RCD330/340 radios also work with Sat radio? I am looking to get a 2012 Beetle Turbo, but it has the base radio and I would really like the touchscreen and steering wheel controls, but I also really want satellite radio too.

If not the 330/340 what other options are there? I know, just find a car with the upgraded radio however pickings are slim in my price range around here that also meet my other specifications.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## Dafuzz (Oct 28, 2018)

*Radio upgrade*

BasicallyA911, The eBay link states that It doesn't fit 2016/2017/2018 VW vehicles. I'm still trying to confirm if it would work in a 2018 Beetle.


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

Dafuzz said:


> BasicallyA911, The eBay link states that It doesn't fit 2016/2017/2018 VW vehicles. I'm still trying to confirm if it would work in a 2018 Beetle.


Ahh, I see. So with the 2016-2018 model's I am not sure if there is a solution yet OTHER THAN to do the full US spec OEM VW Discover Media Plus MIB2 PQ Retrofit Kit (which is about $1500 for the parts) https://eurozonetuning.com/products...MIjdqdrMTt3wIVEonICh0l3QtOEAYYASABEgKGXfD_BwE

I am sorry I can not be of more help.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

We just picked up a base model 2019 cabrio S with the 5”composition color head unit - that MIB2 upgrade looks sold out

I really just want to add Sirius XM - looks like I’ll have to with an aftermarket tuner or spend the money when the retrofit kit is available again!


----------



## 4nierh (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like I’m resurrecting this thread. Did anyone confirm which RCD330 unit on eBay or amazon will work for the 2018 Beetle? I have a 2018 Beetle 2.0S Turbo. I’m looking to add Apple CarPlay and keep the back up camera. If someone installed this unit and kept all the features, can you post a link to the unit that’s compatible?


----------



## Jusegozu (Apr 10, 2021)

@BasicallyA911 any chance you can help me? We have a 2018 Beetle S trim. Saw the RCD330 unit on Amazon but according to the look up on the page it won't work even though it looks exactly the same. Also concerned that it says the rear camera will not work. Any advise is helpful!


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

My research has pointed to needing the full us spec retrofit kit plus the mib2 compatible camera - a daunting ~1800 or so in parts plus lots of labor for feeding the camera cabling back to the console. I already had a fun time with the cabling for the OEM HIDs... not sure I’m ready for another project


----------



## Jusegozu (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks @holson. My research has shown the same, seems like I will need to purchase the original part from VW directly and it is about $1200 plus labor. This is the one I found, it is the Radio used in the trims that include carplay/android auto 2018 Volkswagen Beetle Radio Control Unit - 5C0035684E | Three County Volkswagen, Lyndhurst NJ


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Just putting this here for reference. My wife has a 2015 R line with factory Sound (Fender) and Nav (315).

I wanted to upgrade her, so first I got a "noname" type chinese unit off of a reputable seller on Ebay. Backup cam did not work and after a bunch of back and forthing, I bought new adapter plugs for the camera, but it did not help. Seller sent me a new unit and i returned the old one. Same thing, no backup cam despite it saying it was supposed to work. Refunded and returned. Reinstalled the 315.

I upgraded to EuroZone and ordered a RNS510 J. Unit would boot, Nav was wayy off by 30+ miles and unusable. Back and forth email with Bill (he was great by the way) and he paid to ship it back and check on the software. This was wierd because certain versions of the 510 came in 2015 Beetles. I broke the radio trim reinstalling this time so ordered a new dash piece online ...grrrr..

New 510 arrives installed in and the same thing. Nav is unusable and thinks im 30 miles from where I am. Grrrr. Get a full refund from BIll at Eurozone (great service).

Gave up and reinstalled the crappy 315...
YMMV


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Decided to order the MQB from eurozoneTuning - confirmed with Bill that no rear view can upgrade is needed for 2019 model so we shall see! Hope I won’t break any trim pieces installing it, excited to finally have CarPlay and ditch the phone mount


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

I got the Eurozone tuning kit and I did not have to get an RVC. Everything works except CarPlay. Android auto works though… 

anybody got ideas?

EZT suggested some coding for the USB port but it was already set correctly To USB + Apple IPhone

my symptoms sounds like what this guy figured out


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like I need this USB port? *5Q0035726E*

anyone know how to remove the USB port so I can inspect the one I have?


----------



## Stephen66 (Nov 25, 2019)

When I had Apple Carplay enabled in my 2016 Beetle the USB port had to be exchanged as well. The new USB port just clipped into place. No idea what the difference is, but Apple Carplay worked like a charm afterwards.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @Stephen66 !

how did you get the old port out, did you have to remove trim or just use a trim tool to remove it?


----------



## Stephen66 (Nov 25, 2019)

I didn't change the USB port myself, but the trim around the gearshifter needed to be unclipped to unclip the USB port.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Bill @ eurozone tuning for all the help and the faceplate with the CarPlay enabled port. All works flawlessly now

here are the steps to remove that usb plate








How to remove USB/Audio Port


Hi All! Does anyone have the steps to remove the USB port? I need to exchange the port with the CarPlay compatible one. it looks like I should be able to just pry it out but not sure if the ports cable will hav enough slack to come out? thanks!




www.vwvortex.com


----------

